# Hello Guys



## Raphazzz (May 12, 2009)

Hello Guys,

Here is Raphael from Sao Paulo, brazil. First this forum is awesome. I really enjoy all the information that I read here.
We don't received the TT-S here in brazil yet but I can't wait to check it when it comes.

Thanks again and sorry about my english mistakes.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome and your english is better than most peoples on here


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Welcome and your english is better than most peoples on here


lol: that should be English with a capital C......


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

donss said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome and your english is better than most peoples on here
> ...


Thank you, I am glad some one noticed...


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

glad you like the forum and wellcome.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

donss said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome and your english is better than most peoples on here
> ...


Sorry raphazzz,

was too busy correcting jammyds' grammar that I forgot to bid you a BIG WELCOME to the forum!

Welcome.


----------



## Raphazzz (May 12, 2009)

Thank you guys... I'm feeling like home.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

